# American Eagle front mount question.



## BowHuntnFool (Sep 3, 2009)

I was thinking about purchasing the 60” Moose rapid release plow for my ATV, but came across an American Eagle front mount plow. The Moose was going to cost me around $640, and I can get the Eagle for around $470. How much difference is there in the quality between the two plow systems? I do not want to buy something I will not be happy with.


----------



## bigcontender (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a 60" eagle plow on my 03 660 grizzly. I live in upstate Ny so it's plowed lots of snow and it holding up well. Good unit I've been plowing with it for 9 years now so it dosen't owe me anything.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

I've had an Eagle plow on two different quads over a period of 6 years now. My son has had his Eagle plow for 8 years. So far, they have been bullet proof. 

With that said, we both have the mid-mount Eagle systems. I'm not a big fan of the front mount systems. I had one which was made by the same company that makes them for Moose... it didn't hold up worth a darn, and almost cost me a radiator on one quad. The mid-mount Eagle is really easy on and off once you know how to do it. Takes me about 30 seconds on or off. 

I like that the Eagles are well built, made in the USA... not "somewhere else", and have the Eagle warranty which is pretty much a "if it breaks, we will fix it or replace it" warranty. What I really like is the fact that neither my son or I have had to test the warranty out. Thumbs Up 

If I were to try another front mount system... it would be the Eagle for all the above. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Nismothunder (Jul 30, 2010)

Moose and Eagle are both made in the U.S.A. Both in MN too boot. I used too make Moose plows and my farther used too make both.

Mooses are heavier and have a reverseable cutting edge. That's it.

FYI, the company that makes them for Moose used too be owned by the owner of Eagle plows. And moose stuff currently is junk. Its made by people that don't care about what they do.

Well heres my little 400l with my Eagle.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/170910_193739947308999_4603991_o.jpg


----------

